# Let me in- vsl vi pro & ewqlso gold pro xp



## choc0thrax (Sep 1, 2010)

I like anything with harmonics so I kinda like it. Thought it was gonna turn egyptiany at the end there.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for listening choco. I will have to adjust that ending though since I definitely don't want a Middle Eastern feel. Middle European yes. 

Who's the girl in your avatar BTW?


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 1, 2010)

dcoscina @ Wed Sep 01 said:


> Thanks for listening choco. I will have to adjust that ending though since I definitely don't want a Middle Eastern feel. Middle European yes.
> 
> Who's the girl in your avatar BTW?



And thanks to you for reminding me that sul ponticello exists as I go through long stretches of time where I completely forget about it.

I'm surprised you don't recognize the girl. I'll give you a hint: she has a lengthy IMDB page despite being quite young, has worked with Steven Soderbergh and is on the current season of a lame ass show called Entourage.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm an old fart at 42 so young actors usually fly under the radar (except for Chloe Moritz or whatever HitGirl's name is because she kicked ass in Kick Ass).

The sul ponticello is actually from VSL's PLUS library. Apart from a couple weird FX, I used 99% VSL even for the strings (Appassionata). They still sound good to my ears and the performance legato is tops in my books. The new VI Pro seems to make the samples sound even better IMO.


----------



## Lunatique (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of the original film. I read the book too (but I liked the film better). I can't wait for the remake--it should be very interesting to see the American take on the same material.

I liked your piece--the beginning sounded great with the glockenspiel(?) was right on for the motif of two alienated children, but when the brass stuff came in, it didn't seem to fit since it's got a bit too much gravity and a bit muddy for something that is about children. Perhaps a lighter but haunting sound with woodwinds would've fit better?



choc0thrax @ Wed Sep 01 said:


> I'm surprised you don't recognize the girl. I'll give you a hint: she has a lengthy IMDB page despite being quite young, has worked with Steven Soderbergh and is on the current season of a lame ass show called Entourage.



You forgot to mention that she's also a famous porn actress that likes to play under-aged school girls that loves taking it up the @ss. 

And Entourage isn't lame--it's the world of showbiz that it makes fun of that is lame. :D


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 3, 2010)

Lunatique, thanks for listening! I'm curious about what you meant by the "brass" though as there is none in this piece. Just bassoons (a.3) and flutes (a.3) along with sul pont celli, and violin harmonics. 

I agree that the mix is a bit dark and muddy but I wanted a weight to the piece and felt that the lower instruments (like bassoons) would lend that kind of dread with their overtones. I do counterpoint that with the flutes in unison in the B section though. 

Good or bad, I would like more responses. I appreciate that choco chimed in (and actually flattered by his comments too).

I have actually added another section/bridge featuring a contrapuntal recap of the 1st section with the string section (Appassionata Strings from VSL). I won't post that though until I am finished with the piece. I only posted this initially because it presented my theme unadorned.


----------



## JBacal (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree with handz. I was just getting into your piece when it ended. Please make it longer.

Best,
Jay


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 5, 2010)

JBacal @ Sat Sep 04 said:


> I agree with handz. I was just getting into your piece when it ended. Please make it longer.
> 
> Best,
> Jay



Thanks Jay. I'm working on it more- I have added another section. I'm trying to just stick with VSL instruments if at all possible. It isn't too hard to be honest. There's a lot of depth and flexibility in Vienna SE PLUS library. I also have been using Appassionata Strings as well even though I also own LASS and Hollywood Strings.


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 11, 2010)

Good stuff all the way around David, and my only real critique echoes Jay - it ends too fast 

Nice use of textures & overall ambience. If I were being extremely nit-picky, I'd put the bassoon further back in the room just a touch - a bit more distance maybe. But again, that's just trying to find something wrong, so I hope that comes across as a compliment 

Nice work!


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 11, 2010)

Check out the thread entitled Pavane for a Vampire which is this piece but longer and mire developed


----------

